# LATEST FINDS!



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 9, 2012)

NOTICE I DIDN'T SAY "DIGS!"[]

FROM LAST WEEKENDS YARD SALES:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 9, 2012)

I WAS ALSO AT THE CARLISLE, PA SWAP MEET 10/4 & 5. WHILE BOTTLES WERE SCARCE, I DID MANAGE TO FIND SEVERAL NICE ONES W/O BREAKING THE PIGLET BANK:


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 9, 2012)

MORE FROM CARLISLE:

 INCLUDING AN ETCHED DAIRY QUART AND A SWEET EMBOSSED "VESS DRY" 20oz.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 9, 2012)

SAVING THE BEST CARLISLE PURCHASE FOR LAST AND HOPING IT'S REAL! I THINK I'VE SEEN THIS SAME BOTTLE ON THESE FORUMS.

 WERNERS "SAFE" CURE (ETC.) HAS AN EMBOSSED PIC OF A SAFE YADDA-YADDA-YADDA LIVER, KIDNEY CURE A.S.O.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 9, 2012)

EVEN MY FRIEND INNA FROM KAZAKHSTAN WAS PROUD TO HOLD IT FOR A SHOT! LOL![]


----------



## timepeeks (Oct 9, 2012)

My personal favorite...but all nice!


> ORIGINAL:  DIGGIN DOC
> 
> MORE FROM CARLISLE:
> 
> INCLUDING AN ETCHED DAIRY QUART AND A SWEET EMBOSSED "VESS DRY" 20oz.


----------



## epackage (Oct 9, 2012)

I like the tombstone hutch without embossing, first I've seen... Your friend Inna is a hottie...


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Your friend Inna is a hottie...


 
 YEAH, I HAVE TO GET HER HOOKED ON DIGGING. SHE ALWAYS WANTS TO GO ANTIQUE CLOTHES SHOPPING WHAT ELSE LOL!


----------



## KBbottles (Oct 9, 2012)

Gotta love those Vess bottles.  Dug the small one once.  Fun stuff!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 9, 2012)

The WARNER'S SAFE KIDNEY AND LIVER CURE is definitely real and authentic old. It is the later version with blob top, quite common but looks like a nice one. 

 I also agree that your young lady friend is quite appealing. Congratulations. Oh yea, on the bottle finds also.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 9, 2012)

I PAID $20 FOR THE WERNER'S. IT WAS SOMETHING I HAD TO HAVE. THE REST WERE CHEAP COMPARED TO THIS "HEAVY!" LOL!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 9, 2012)

My friend likes to hold my bottle also, As you can see she is proud to. 

 This is OutA from Backindahillz Ville  ST maybe she know's Inna???

 Don't be hate-in [8|]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 9, 2012)

[][][]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

> This is OutA


 
 Hey Rick,

 Your Photoshopping skillz are off the post! [8D][8D][8D]

 I have to talk to you about your model agency, though.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2012)

I gotta hand it to Larry for some more excellent photos.

 Carlisle, eh. 




From.


----------



## madman (Oct 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGGIN DOC
> 
> EVEN MY FRIEND INNA FROM KAZAKHSTAN WAS PROUD TO HOLD IT FOR A SHOT! LOL![]


 wow!


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 9, 2012)

My favorite is the crown top in the first pic but all nice finds.[]


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 10, 2012)

The etched dairy quart is the first in my own collection. 

 I couldn't pass up the generic plain jane hutch for $3...it was def coming home withe me![]

 The Salvation Oil was another fave for $3. Some Carlisle sellers were asking phenomenal prices for bottle that should've had LABELS but didn't. I basically stuck to bargain basement prices!

 CAN ANYONE SAY HOW I DID PRICE WISE ON THE WERNER'S SAFE CURE @ $20?


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 10, 2012)

Is the dairy bottle etched or is that Pyro residue?  I've dug a lot of milks that had just a shadow of the original pyro and it almost looked like it was etched.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 10, 2012)

I KNOW THE EFFECT YOU SPEAK OF, BUT I KNOW WHAT ETCHED GLASS LOOKS LIKE. HERE ARE SOME CLOSE-UPS TO CONFIRM THE EVENNESS OF THE ETCHED LETTERING AS OPPOSED TO THE GHOSTY FOOTPRINT THAT IS LEFT BEHIND ON SOME ACL/PYRO TYPES.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 10, 2012)

PIC #2


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 10, 2012)

PIC #3


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 10, 2012)

That is very cool!  I've never seen an etched one except for the earlier ones you see from time to time (I think there was a half pint posted from Hawaii recently).  Very cool!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Oct 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGGIN DOC
> 
> EVEN MY FRIEND INNA FROM KAZAKHSTAN WAS PROUD TO HOLD IT FOR A SHOT! LOL![]


 

    I will come out of my self imposed exile for this.....any day. Doc, seriously how can you even think about bottles with friends like this. Rick is my friend....but he isnt no Inna. I think Inna could do a killer Antique Bottle calender.......Ask her if she would do it.


----------



## tftfan (Oct 11, 2012)

COOL BOTTLE ! Things were going along so nice....   and then RICK !  lol...   what the !


----------



## Asterx (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey, you could probably pay for a years worth of trips to Carlisle with the profits of an Antique Bottle calendar featuring the photogenic Inna and some nice looking bottles... I would buy one for sure! [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 14, 2012)

I'LL WORK ON THE INNA/BOTTLE CALENDAR IDEA LOL!

 I TOOK HER TO A CO-OP ANTIQUE/CONSIGNMENT SHOPPE THE OTHER DAY. SHE SPENT 1/2 HOUR LOOKING AT VINTAGE CLOTHES AND 2 HOURS LOOKING AT EVERYTHING ELSE. SHE BOUGHT 2 HANDBAGS, A PIECE OF JEWELRY AND 2 BOTTLES THAT I PICKED UP AND WAS TAKING TO PAY FOR. (I DID TAKE HER OUT FOR BREAKFAST THE NEXT DAY [] ).

 SHE THOUGHT THIS BOTTLE WAS COOL....BUT I DIDN'T LOL!


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out the whole scoop here, the mind races....


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 14, 2012)

THE SCOOP ABOUT WHAT? I DIDN'T MENTION ANY ICE CREAM! HAHAHAHAHAHA![]


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2012)

Russian mail order bride, mid life crisis, daughter's best friend.....basically anything that starts out "Dear Penthouse Forum, you're not gonna believe what happened to me the other day...."...[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 14, 2012)

The Warners for $20 was a fair price.  I see them in the $18 to 25 range at shows.

 PD


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 14, 2012)

I MET HER SEVERAL MONTHS AGO THRU A MUTUAL FEMALE FRIEND. WE HAVE A MODEL/PHOTOGRAPHY RELATIONSHIP. LATELY, WE'VE BEEN HANGING OUT ASIDE FROM HER BEING IN FRONT OF MY NIKON AND ME BEING BEHIND IT! WE ARE ROUGHLY 30-31 YEARS APART. WHILE SHE PHENOMENALLY PRETTY, SHE TOLD ME SHE WISHES I WAS HER FATHER! THAT COMMENT BROKE MY HEART BUT ALSO MADE ME FEEL GOOD AT THE SAME TIME FOR WHAT IT'S WORTH! LOL!

 PENN DIGGER, THANKS FOR THE LOW DOWN ON MY WARNER'S SAFE CURE PURCHASE. I SEE THEY GO FOR EVEN MORE ON EBAY...OR AT LEAST "TRY" TO. [&:]


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2012)

[]


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 16, 2012)

OOPS....FORGOT TO ADD THE 2 BOTTLES SHE BOUGHT ME....


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 24, 2012)

LATEST FEW FROM ME...

 YARDSALES INCLUDING A LOCAL DAIRY QUART I'VE NEVER HEARD OF BEFORE (STRAVINSKE....SHOWS UP IN COUNTY DAIRY BOOK THOUGH).


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 24, 2012)

STRAVINSKE ON LEFT IS THE LOCAL ONE....


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 24, 2012)

THESE I BOUGHT LIKE A MONTH AGO @ ANTIQUE SHOPPE & FORGOT TO POST....


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello diggindoc;  I am interested in the glass item on the right end of the picture.  It seems to have a crown cap but the bottom form tells me it isn't a bottle but a parison formed bottle in process.  Having worked at Thatcher Glass; I have a few parison form samples.  They interest me because their design determines the distribution of glass in the final blow mold.  The principles of their form created in the days of the mouth blown bottle. intrigues me even more because while the parison form is established it is closed in the mold for the final blow.  In the case of the mouth blown bottles the timing of the final blow is critical for glass thickness in the shoulders and/or the heal of his product.  While it is closed in the mold gravity is pulling on the formed hot glass parison - and either too soon or too late can mess up the final products quality.

 So, email me - <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>  RED Matthews


----------

